# Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)



## kEiNpLaN (3. Januar 2007)

ahoi

ich bin neugling und wollt mal fragen was ich als bissanzeiger nehme wenn ich mit grundbleimontage bienenmadeschwimmteigmix aufm haken habe?

oder gar keinen?

danke und GrEeTz


----------



## Ecky (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

HI!
würde nen elektronischen bissanzeiger benutzen und mit offenem rollenbügel fischen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Entder das oder auch einen Affenkletterer!Am besten beides zusammen


----------



## Ecky (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

solltest du das nich haben kannst du die rute auch aufrecht hinstellen und ne aalglocke an die rutenspitze machen.(finf ich nicht sensiebel genug |gr: ) 
Ich würde die rute in einen rutenständer legen und dann zwischen dem ersten und zweiten ring etwas schnur einhohlen und etwas einhängen wenn du einen biss hast wird dieser gegenstand (z.B. Aalglöcke, sehr sehr leichtes blei.....) 
hochgezogen.... ganz sinpel aber effektiv:vik:


----------



## donlotis (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Wenn Du Dich nicht allzuweit entfernst und nicht über Kopfhörer volle Pulle Slipknot hörst, dann reicht ein Aalglöckchen völlig aus.


Gruß donlotis


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

also wenn ich mit grundblei auf forellen fische, hab ich einen elektronischen bissanzeiger.
ich werfe aus lege die rute ab (vorne der elektrische bissanzeiger und hinten ein einfacher rutenhalter). dann straffe ich sie schnur und schalte den freilauf der rolle an, wenn ich keine baitrunnerrolle hab, dann drehe ich die bremse ganz locker.
wenn der fisch abzieht wird der elektrische bissanzeiger aktiviert.
damit man auch einen fallbiss erkennt, hänge ich noch einen bobbin in die schnur, wenn der fisch in meine richtung schwimmt fällt der bobbin runter und der bissanzeiger wird ebenfalls aktiviert.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Was auch noch funzt ist das mit ner Feeder-Rute zu machen wo ne Schwingspite dran ist.


----------



## Barschfeind (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

*Nimm doch einen einfachen Überraschungsei Bissanzeiger.
Also in ein Ü.-Ei  bohrst du oben ein Loch und da rein schraubst du einen Lampenharken der so aussieht wie ein? ohne Punkt. In das Ei tust du Kiesel oder Sand als Gewicht. Zusammenstecken und zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Ring in die Sehne hängen. Wenn nun ein Fisch gebissen hat und mit dem Köder entgegen schwimmt dann fällt das Ei und wenn er wegschwimmt hebt sich das Ei. Wenn es dunkel ist kannst du ein Knicklicht rein tun oder mit einem Gummiband befestigen.
*[FONT=&quot]Besonderer Dreh wenn du den Zündschnurschutz einer Sylvesterrackete noch am Ei befestigst kannst du da ein Knicklicht reintun. Das Ei ist dann noch besser zu sehen.[/FONT]


----------



## kEiNpLaN (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

besten dank für die vielen tipps


----------



## Palerado (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Ich würde beim Forellenfischen keinen elek. Bissanzeiger benutzen.

Am besten finde ich für sowas die Einhängebissanzeiger in die man die Schnur klemmt. 
Die kann man genau unter der Rolle platzieren so dass man den Bügel auf machen kann ohne dass die Schnur locker durch hängt.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

was spricht denn dagegen??


----------



## Nebelhorn (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich auch eine Laufpose mit genügend großer Durchlauföse nehmen und diese dann entsprechend tief einstellen, so daß die Pose auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegt. Das ist ja bekanntlich auch eine gute (wenn auch zunehmend vernachlässigte) Karpfenmethode.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

naja ich fische an Seen mit einer tief von max.6m stell mal so tief die pose ein,da wiorst aber nicht weit kommen#6


----------



## icecream (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> naja ich fische an Seen mit einer tief von max.6m stell mal so tief die pose ein,da wiorst aber nicht weit kommen#6



also der meinung bin ich nicht..wie nebelhorn schon sagte auf die  Ösengröße deiner ruten kommt es drauf an und dazu dann noch ein kleiner stopper und fertig.. am besten eignen sich dazu fadenstopper.. sind schön klein.. nicht wie die silikondinger...

ich persönlich angel auf forelle immer mit der Feederrute.. #:


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*



Nebelhorn schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich auch eine Laufpose mit genügend großer Durchlauföse nehmen und diese dann entsprechend tief einstellen, so daß die Pose auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegt. Das ist ja bekanntlich auch eine gute (wenn auch zunehmend vernachlässigte) Karpfenmethode.


Das ist "meine" Methode oder aber fische sie gerade noch schräg stehend. #h


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

- Kletteraffe
- Schwingspitze
schwedenklausi


----------



## joopie (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Ne gute sensible Methode ist der alte Gummiring und ein kleiner Würfel Styropor.
Den Gummiring zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring um die Rute streifen. Dann Rolle los und die Schnur leicht unter den Gummiring legen. In die Schnur vor den Spitzenring ein kleines Stück Styropor einhängen (Würfel mit Messer eingekerbt).

Der Fisch merkt beim Biss fast nichts und anhand des Styropors kann man sehen, wieviel abgezogen wird und in welche Richtung der Fisch geht.
Das ist insbesondere im Stillwasser auf Zander TOP!
:g


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Also ich hab immer mit der Winkelpicker am Puff gefischt .

Da merkt man dann erst wie vorsichtig die Fische manchmal beißen . Mit Einhängebissanzeigern oder so wird man glaub ich nicht so eine empfindliche Bissanzeige hinbekommen .


----------



## ObiOne (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Ich benutze beim Forenneangeln auf Grund IMMER elektronische Bissanzeiger in kombination mit einem gaaanz leichten Einhängebissanzeiger. Mein Bügel ist immer offen und die Schnur wird im Schnurclip fixiert und auf spannung gehalten, so ist der Widerstand sehr gering, es wird auch ein Fallbiss angezeigt und man kann auch mal die Äuglien schließen und dösen man wird geweckt 

Gruß Obi


----------



## Mikesch (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Was auch noch funzt ist das mit ner Feeder-Rute zu machen wo ne Schwingspite dran ist.


Das ist doch doppelt gemoppelt |rolleyes  , oder meinst du statt dem Quivertip eine Schwingspitze.

Die Bissanzeige ist doch abhängig von der verwendeten Rute, oder?
Normale Grund-, Picker-, Feeder-, Schwingspitzenrute. Bei den letzten 3 ist die Bissanzeige klar.

Bei einer "normalen" Rute gibt es viele Möglichkeiten einen Biss zu bemerken:

1. Ausschlag der Rutenspitze beim Biss.

2. Bewegung des Schnurbogens zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Rutenspitze, vorzugsweise bei Windstille.

3. Laufschwimmer ohne Stopper, nur an der unteren Öse auf die Schnur gefädelt, unabhängig der Wassertiefe.

4. Affenkletterer

5. Einhängebissanzeiger, gibt viele Varianten, HiTech bis Ü-Ei.

6. Elektronischer Bissanzeiger, für die Faulen ohne Augen |supergri 

.....


Normal fange ich Forellen mit Fliegenrute im "Bordell de Forell" :vik:


----------



## BennyO (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Also eine Aalglocke reicht da völlig aus. Mache ich auch manchmal so. Manchmal verwende ich doch eienn Bissanzeiger aber das nur an großen Teichen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Tyron (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Ich häng mir immer was leichtes in die Schnur und gut ist. Meine Montage ist so ausgefuchst, da brauche ich keinen elektronischen Kram  nervt ab und an eh, wenn es immer zu piept


----------



## Donnerkrähe (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

hi 
ich mehm auch imma Ü-eier


----------



## fantazia (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*



Ecky schrieb:


> HI!
> würde nen elektronischen bissanzeiger benutzen und mit offenem rollenbügel fischen


elektro bissanzeiger und offener bügel?also das halte ich nich für die optimale lösung.wie sollen bisse genau angezeigt werden wenn die schnur nich unter spannung is und der bügel offen?


also ich würde an deiner stelle einfach irgendwas in die schnur hängen.was das nun is kannste dir selbs aussuchen.ü-ei oder ähnliches halt.gewicht so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich.


----------



## BennyO (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Wie sind denn eure Grundmontagen genau wenn ich mal fragen draf.


Gruß Benny


----------



## mappi (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

hi

ich angle auch mit der ü-ei metohde es ist eine zuverlässige sache egal wo der fisch hinschwimt es wird immer angezeigt.


----------



## ostseeaal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

10 Jahre später und immer aktuell........ Welche Möglichkeit gibt es bei Wind und gleichzeitiger Oberflächen Strömung. Der Wind zieht ja die Schnur und die Strömung macht ein Übriges. Rede von 50-100 m Entfernung zum Ziel  (Montage) 
Auch bitte Wind Böen berücksichtigen. Danke


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Schnur absenken und die Sensibilität am Bissanzeiger anpassen...


----------



## daci7 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Grundbleimontage (Forelle)*

Und dazu noch ein schweres Blei - egal ob bei Durchlauf oder Festblei. Bei der Entfernung und Bewegung nehm ich selten weniger als 100g Blei (lieber 120g+), ansonsten kannste auch das Schnur straffen total vergessen. #h

PS: Bullshit - hier gehts ums Forellenangeln?! Da bin ich wohl raus, soweit hab ich nicht gelesen  Trotzdem würd ich wahrscheinlich recht schwer fische, hab allerdings keinerlei Erfahrung bei der Entfernung und Grundmontagen auf Forellen ...


----------

